# Adobe Acrobat X high CPU usage after closing



## zzip7 (May 8, 2013)

I am using Adobe Acrobat X Pro (10.1.7) on Windows 8 x64 and for some reason whenever I exit Acrobat after viewing a PDF document I notice my laptop fan come on. If I check the task manager "Adobe Acrobat (32-bit)" is using somewhere between 30% - 50% of my CPU even though it is not open anymore. I attached a screenshot of my task manager, that was taken with no windows open except task manager. I have tried leaving Acrobat there for over an hour and it never exits unless I hit end task. It just continues eating up my CPU forever.
Any suggestions would be appreciated! I have downloaded all the updates for Acrobat and tried disabling auto-update but that makes no difference.


----------



## zzip7 (May 8, 2013)

I should add that if I use Acrobat again. This (see attachment) is the ridiculous result! This is also after closing all Acrobat windows.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The fan going into high gear means the computer is overheating. Blow out all fans with a can of compressed air. Do not use laptop on bed or thick carpet, make sure there is adequate air flow to the bottom of the laptop. Consider using a laptop cooling pad.


----------

